# Need suggestion for 32" inch LED TV



## SamuraiKenshin (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi all,

I have planned to buy 32" LED TV with a budget of 50k-55k, kindly suggest me a good LED TV.

It will be better if it is Full HD and with Wi-Fi and web browser.

I browsed lots of TV and finally ended up with  

1. SONY 32 (81 cms) NX650 Series BRAVIA Full HD LED TV

and 

2. SONY 32 (81 cms) EX650 Series BRAVIA Full HD with Edge LED

these two requires optional Wi-Fi Adapter, it is ok for me to buy that too.

Please suggest me which I can go for or something else other than this.


----------



## Minion (Oct 4, 2012)

*Re: Need suggestion for 32&quot; inch LED TV*

50-55k is a huge amount  I will suggest you to go with samsung 32ES6200 Since it has 3D and built in wifi adapter it is full HD too.
See link
Samsung 32ES6200 LED 32 inches Full HD 3D Television | Television | Flipkart.com
OR 
IF you are not going to use 3D 
get Samsung 40EH5330 
Samsung 40EH5330 LED 40 inches Full HD Television | Television | Flipkart.com

Samsung 40EH5330 is back lit led has internet support.

you could get LG 32LW5700
Link
*www.lg.com/in/tvs/lg-32LW5700-3d-tv


----------



## SamuraiKenshin (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: Need suggestion for 32&quot; inch LED TV*

Thank you...


----------



## Minion (Oct 5, 2012)

welcome..


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 7, 2012)

I would suggest you to get Samsung ES5600, thats the best non 3D LED out there.


----------

